# High pitch noise from the engine compartment.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I might have also experienced a similar noise but it stopped?

*Similar Threads*



*AC making whistle high pitch sound when on setting 4 and 5?*

By Mo Cruze in forum General Discussion

Replies: 15Last Post: 04-28-2016, 04:23 PM​
*High Pitch Whistle Beep Sound Car Off Exterior*

By Mo Cruze in forum General Discussion

Replies: 11Last Post: 11-10-2014, 05:41 AM​
*High Pitch Hissing Sounds from Under the Hood*

By Alec in forum Gen1 1.4L Turbo

Replies: 15Last Post: 09-21-2014, 11:55 AM​
*Engine Bay High Pitch Frequency Sound "CLASSIFIED SECRET"*

By Aussie SRi-V in forum Gen1 Powertrain

Replies: 17Last Post: 05-13-2014, 02:27 PM​
*noise in the engine compartment*

By corvairbob in forum Gen1 1.4L Turbo


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have that also at idle not really sure what it is. but it really only when the car is at full temperature and other than that noise the car is quit. Barely hear with hood closed but its there.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Zoltan said:


> I bought a new 2016 Cruze and at idle I can hear a high pitch noise that seems to come from the alternator. The dealer replaced 3 alternators on it and after still complaining about the noise they put a new 2017 next to it and that one has a similar noise at idle. Their conclusion is that is normal.
> I was wondering if anybody else has this problem as this is "normal". It only comes on at idle when the engine is warm.


Hello Zoltan,

We’re sorry to hear you’re still having concerns with your alternator. We would be happy to connect with your dealer for clarification and work toward a potential solution. We’re available via private message and will need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and dealer name to get started.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Are you talking about the turbo whistle at idle...?


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep that's it. Kind of wonder what it really is. I believe he cruze I had for a rental for when my car was in for recall had the same sound


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> Yep that's it. Kind of wonder what it really is. I believe he cruze I had for a rental for when my car was in for recall had the same sound


Just the turbo. Bump the gas a little bit. Once the cam timing changes over to normal, you hear it more than on a cold start. There's not a super restrictive intake box on these ones - the other end of the turbo is basically a cone filter inside the box.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have that sound... they too said it was normal... so I guess it is. Though I am now hesitant to trust this dealership with recent experiences.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jsnowbordr47 said:


> I have that sound... they too said it was normal... so I guess it is. Though I am now hesitant to trust this dealership with recent experiences.


That's because it is normal. Your dealership is correct.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

Zoltan said:


> I bought a new 2016 Cruze and at idle I can hear a high pitch noise that seems to come from the alternator. The dealer replaced 3 alternators on it and after still complaining about the noise they put a new 2017 next to it and that one has a similar noise at idle. Their conclusion is that is normal.
> I was wondering if anybody else has this problem as this is "normal". It only comes on at idle when the engine is warm.


Just to be sure I wonder if we can have 20 Chevy owners, or more, with Cruze gen 2 listen to their engines when they are hot and idling. Just open the hood and listen on the right side of the engine where the belt is. I hear the high pitch noise toward the alternator. Also the sound can be heard with the hood down too. I tried with my 6 years old Hyundai Sonata and no such sound exists around that engine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

Was just thinking how the Recalls are born. First every complaint is considered normal and people that are complaining are ignored. Then when enough people complain the manufacturers are forced to do something about it because it hurts their business. They are not doing anything about the defects because it costs them money. Just think about Takata air bags I bet they were "normal" at one point and quite a few had to get hurt before is was not longer normal to be hit by shrapnel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zoltan said:


> Just to be sure I wonder if we can have 20 Chevy owners, or more, with Cruze gen 2 listen to their engines when they are hot and idling. Just open the hood and listen on the right side of the engine where the belt is. I hear the high pitch noise toward the alternator. Also the sound can be heard with the hood down too. I tried with my 6 years old Hyundai Sonata and no such sound exists around that engine. Thanks in advance.


Is the Sonata N/A or turbo? Most turbo cars have quite a bit of intake baffling.

It's 100% normal. I've driven 3 2016 Cruzes including my own, and they all do it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The one thing that I have heard, in warmer weather, is a chirp from the serpentine belt on all the 2016s as well. That's gone away with winter, and I'll see if it returns this summer.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

I took a picture of the alternator and as you can see the holes on the 2 mating surfaces are way of and the alternator may be tilted down a couple of degrees. Maybe that causes a pulley miss alignment and the noise.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Is the Sonata N/A or turbo? Most turbo cars have quite a bit of intake baffling.
> 
> It's 100% normal. I've driven 3 2016 Cruzes including my own, and they all do it.


Do you still have the video? I want to hear the noise if possible.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

alternators can make more noise when they are working more, getting louder as they max out, audible at certain mid-range or low rpms, probably much louder but not audible above other engine noise when they are overdriven at high rpm. 

significant power is wasted at high rpms via alternator/belt, so power-hungry drivers or racers can use "underdrive gear" to intentionally lower the alternator rpm. 

the 1.6L diesels make a cool turbo noise at low rpm - can hear it reflected against walls - sounds like a junior bigrig - awesome.. 

I also have a 1.4L sonic and the motor is not what I would consider quiet, so maybe I will listen for cool turbo noises or annoying alternator noises next time I drive it.


----------



## attie kruger (Jul 19, 2021)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Zoltan,
> 
> We’re sorry to hear you’re still having concerns with your alternator. We would be happy to connect with your dealer for clarification and work toward a potential solution. We’re available via private message and will need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and dealer name to get started.
> 
> ...


----------



## attie kruger (Jul 19, 2021)

i have the same on my chevy sonic RS.after trouble shooting i noticed that something is wrong with the breathing system and causes pressure on the oil seals where the sound comes from.there is videos which guide you how to check the non return valve on the intake manifold and the valve on the tappet cover.hope that answers your question.


----------

